# Firefox 4 Beta 7



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 18, 2010)

Just downloaded the Firefox 4 beta 7 version.

As the press indicates, it is wicked fast. Now faster than Chrome.

Firefox 4 Beta

Most of my FF 3+ add-ons are not yet available, but they will no doubt catch up.

I switch between FF and Chrome often when FF starts creeping along. I hope the final version 4 will put an end to this.

AMR


----------



## Curt (Nov 18, 2010)

Just downloaded it. We'll see. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope its better than this 3.6.12 I'm on right now.
I'm frankly ready to leave Firefox forever because of how stupid is the wait-time with this thing.
Anyone else have FF appropriate 100% of your system resources for about five minutes _after_ you shut the program down? The thing won't just DIE.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 18, 2010)

I've become a huge fan of Chrome with all the extensions I can put on it and the clean interface.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> it is wicked fast.



How fat is it, though - With the Vista overhead taking about 80% of my laptop resources, I don't want anything much fatter than what I'm running now on that machine. (Desktop is running XP, so I've got plenty of room on it. Might upgrade that machine from the 3.5.10


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2010)

Just installed tonight. I had been waiting for Roboform to be compatible. It is very nice and fast. I had liked the earlier versions of FF4 beta, but this version is better yet.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > it is wicked fast.
> ...


 Not sure what you mean by resources. It takes up little disk space (30MB or so) and around 300MB of ram (with multiple tabs open for a while).


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 18, 2010)

I made the switch to Chrome several months ago and am not looking back. The UI is just better, especially on my 10.1" Netbook and it has a built-in plugin for syncing bookmarks. Plus you don't have to worry about add ons catching up to versions, they just follow.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Not sure what you mean by resources.



Memory seems to be the limiting factor for my computers. By the time I run the OS, the antivirus, and all the other bloated overhead, there isn't that much left for the actual programs. My current Firefox is running quite well, and I don't want to 'upgrade' if it's going to significantly slow me down.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 18, 2010)

I like it. I have had it for a few days now ... maybe even a week ... I can't remember. My only issue with it is that it does not support the Zotero add-on. Do any of you know of anything similar to Zotero that is compatible with Beta7?

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Contra_Mundum said:


> Anyone else have FF appropriate 100% of your system resources for about five minutes after you shut the program down? The thing won't just DIE.



That was why I switched to Chrome for a time, but I like Firefox, and when the new Beta was released, I came back. I have not had it happen since I upgraded. I also haven't had any "freezes." I like the update.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 19, 2010)

Very few FF extensions are compatible with the beta version at present. This is not unexpected. Of course, the Google toolbar was updated today and runs with the beta version. The session manager extension has also been updated. FF 4 beta has a sync option now for bookmarks, too.

I use Chrome quite a bit for the speed, but the FF beta has surpassed Chrome for now in that department. The extensions for FF are also more mature. Yes, FF is a process hog, but so far the beta is behaving well in that department.

If you run a discussion forum, Chrome can be dangerous. Its auto fill of username and passwords activates when viewing the profile in admin mode on a discussion site. If you make any changes to the user's profile, Chrome also inserts your username and password for that user's profile. Once you save the user's profile without paying attention, you have in effect hijacked the user's account. Not a big deal for the average user, but discussion site admins beware! 

AMR

AMR


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> FF is a process hog, but so far the beta is behaving well in that department.



Thanks. I may give it a try on my XP machine, and if it runs well here, put it on my laptop for when I'm in Vista on it (I usually just use the Puppy/Seamonkey combo over there).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 19, 2010)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> If you run a discussion forum, Chrome can be dangerous. Its auto fill of username and passwords activates when viewing the profile in admin mode on a discussion site. If you make any changes to the user's profile, Chrome also inserts your username and password for that user's profile. Once you save the user's profile without paying attention, you have in effect hijacked the user's account. Not a big deal for the average user, but discussion site admins beware!



I don't use the autofill feature of any of my browsers. I use Lastpass for all my passwords and it allows you to disable the password manager.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 19, 2010)

I've been enjoying using Safari...


----------



## Tripel (Nov 19, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I've become a huge fan of Chrome with all the extensions I can put on it and the clean interface.


 
Ditto. I said farewell to Firefox a year ago.


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 19, 2010)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I hope its better than this 3.6.12 I'm on right now.
> I'm frankly ready to leave Firefox forever because of how stupid is the wait-time with this thing.
> Anyone else have FF appropriate 100% of your system resources for about five minutes _after_ you shut the program down? The thing won't just DIE.


 
Im running that on my mac mini, and I have no problem with it. When I click off, it's gone.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 19, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > If you run a discussion forum, Chrome can be dangerous. Its auto fill of username and passwords activates when viewing the profile in admin mode on a discussion site. If you make any changes to the user's profile, Chrome also inserts your username and password for that user's profile. Once you save the user's profile without paying attention, you have in effect hijacked the user's account. Not a big deal for the average user, but discussion site admins beware!
> ...


I misspoke using "autofill". The feature I am speaking about is the one that automatically fills in passwords and IDs to sites requiring login. Apparently Chrome sees any username and password field in a form as an opportunity to complete these fields with one's own username and password at sites one has previously logged into and one has told Chrome to remember the username and password. Thus, using one's admin privileges when modifying another user's account can be a recipe for disaster.

AMR

---------- Post added at 12:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




SolaScriptura said:


> I've been enjoying using Safari...


If using Safari causes me to grimace like that, Ben, I will have to pass. 

AMR


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2010)

Joshua said:


> So I downloaded and installed FF 4.b7. What's the deal with my bookmarks? I cannot move them simply to show up under the "Bookmarks" menu tab. Instead, I have to go through several clicks drilling down into the Show all bookmarks -> Bookmarks menu section, then have to double-click my bookmark to get to it. Grr....


 I don't understand this. Do you not have the Bookmark Toolbar showing?


----------



## jawyman (Nov 29, 2010)

I left Firefox a long time ago for Chrome. I still love Chrome for my PC, but when I was converted to Macs, I think Safari is oftentimes overlooked as a nice, clean, streamlined browser. This is only my worth.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2010)

Joshua said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


 
Then you need to right click on one of the toolbars and check the option to show the "menu bar.". That will give you the Bookmark menu at the top.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 30, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I understand, and that is already showing. However, I cannot get my bookmarks to show up in a list under that menu tab. It's some kind of bug issue, apparently. I've reverted back to FF 3.6.12.


That is odd. Do you see anything at all in the Bookmarks drop-down list?

AMR


----------

